# Sharing My Ongoing Struggle



## jwrobel0398 (Nov 20, 2015)

I wasn't going to do this but thought it might do something for someone. 6 months ago I had a sudden onset of IBS (which I had experienced years before). Initially I thought I was having a pancreatitis attack which I have also had once in the past so off to the doctor I went. When I had my first and only other IBS attack my GP gave me some medication that kicked it out rather quickly and had bee fine for years. Problem was, I couldn't get in to see my regular GP and they had changed over from paper records to electronic so what my regular doc gave me was unknown. This doc prescribed Flagyl which I believe messed up my flora even more and had no effect on my symptoms. I was initially having intermittent bouts of diarrhea but no constipation and stools were more frequently solid (softish) than runny. It didn't seem to matter what I ate at all and at times got so frustrated I would gorge on things that were taboo and stools were actually fine. The major problems were gas, bloating and cramping. I finally got into see my regular GP who was frustrated that he couldn't remember what he had initially put me on that cleared it up before rather quickly so he put me on Bentyl. No dice and/or change and the cramps were agonizing and my main complaint so he put me on hyoscyamine under the tongue every four hours. Seemed to help a little but not much. Meanwhile went back and he put me on the same drug extended release that all about alleviated the cramps, thank God. All other symptoms remained the same and I decided to go with nothing but white rice, boiled skinless red potatoes and skinless chicken. I had always taken digestive enzymes for fear of another pancreatitis attack. I also decided to go on VSL #3 and boulardii + mos as was recommended on a popular site. I was feeling ok but far from normal and added fennel or peppermint tea in the morning with peppermint caps from Heathers twice a day. Then I was reading a post on Amazon from a soldier that got severe IBS after returning from Kuwait (I am also a vet). He (and many others) swore that using a para cleanse alleviated all their issues so I decided to try it. I tried that and after about three days I couldn't take it anymore as my bowel movements became more frequent and the pain returned. I had weaned myself off the hyoscyamine at the time. I tossed that stuff in the trash and went back to bland diet with the probiotics minus the anti-spasmodic meds. I then added Aloe Vera Stomach Formula. I forgot to mention I ordered and have been doing the "gut specific hypnotherapy" program, found it for $40 instant download and am on my 37th day. Make a long story short nothing seems to be working and I don't want to go back on the meds. Like I said before I can eat garbage one day and feel fine and have solid stools and the next have my rice and potatoes and have gut wrenching reactions and vice/versa!? My latest attempt is going to be to try to add black cumin oil very slowly and see if that helps. Forgot to also mention initially, had a complete CAT scan, blood work up, urine test, ultrasound and stool sample and all came out negative for EVERYTHING. I was also thinking of starting to guzzle colloidal silver and add olive oil extract as I read that would mildly eliminate any parasites. Have no idea what to do but plan on sticking with the bland diet and adding the cumin, colloidal silver and olive oil extract capsules. I will continue to have my fennel/peppermint tea in the morning, munch on pretzels to take with my supplements and we'll see where that goes. Just very frustrating. Forgot to mention the gastro doc I visited wanted to do a colonoscopy and I declined bringing up the argument it would destroy what flora I have built up from the initial onset back to day one and he stated as long as there was no blood in my stool he wouldn't press it. Besides, the last time I had one (5 years ago) nothing was found and I'm not due for another till 2017. All very frustrating to say the least, can eat one thing one day with no ill effect and the next have massive blowouts!? There it is folks, that's MY STORY. I feel for everyone of you that are suffering from this and I pray you will find your answer. Nobody should have to live like this.


----------

